# Tweety & Patches..bonded females.



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Some background.
Tweety and Patches are two 8 year old rehomes we adopted in early Sept.We are thier forth home to the best of my knowledge.The little bit of documentation that came with them has thier hatch dates and shows that they came from the same breeder,though not related.The man I got them from had them for 5 years.He obviously was'nt the most informed of owners,though I believe he did love them.
When they came to me they were both almost completely cage bound and severly overwieght,being on seed only diet.Both problems I easily overcame.The cage they came in was a horrible homemade job to small for a finch,much less two adult tiels.Turned it into kindling as soon as I got them used to thier new digs which took almost three months.
The problem is they are completely bonded to one another,to the point of lesbianism.This is making it difficult to build any real bond with them.Except for stepping up they were very hand shy,but I've got them past that.If they were ever well socialized,then that had faded long before they came to us.
I've used many of the techniques recommended in "The Cockatiel Handbook"plus some I detailed in the thread"Misti's Tale".I work from home,and thier flight cage and play gym is close by in the same room.So I spend a lot of time with them.I talk to them,share the bread crumbs from my lunch with them too.Last Friday,after lunch,I was leaning back in my desk chair when a small breakthru happened.Patches landed on my shoulder and began preening my hair,then Tweety landed on my chest and started preening my beard.This has been the only gesture of acceptance and affection they have ever shown.
Can anybody think of anything else I can try?Besides time,tlc and patience?
At another forum it was suggested that I split them up or even rehome one.Let me say now that these or completely unacceptable alternatives.They are here,together,with our family until they die.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear they are coming to you. That is by far the best way. I had that happen to me in a very similar way and I got teary eyed. A millet spray in the hand is a powerful tool. Or should I say "One millet spray in your hand equals 2 'tiels in your lap"


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Millet was how I got them over being hand shy.I forgot to mention that they are 8 years old and have added that in to the OP.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Well,the after lunch preening of me is becoming a daily ritual.Tweety seems to prefer my beard(crumbs?)and Patches prefers preening my hair from my shoulder or the top of my head.Tweety even allowed me to stroke her cheeck with my nose today(YES!!).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that they are coming along  I would probably suggest to just keep doing what you are doing


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you're doing everything just right, and I wouldn't change a thing, just take it slow and before you know it they'll be perching on you all the time and not just for the left overs after lunch  

they say it is harder to tame 2 birds at one time, but a lot of people accomplish it very well, just takes longer then with one.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Your relationship is really blossoming!


----------

